# Auto Finesse VS Porsche Carrera GT



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Another vehicle we detailed recently, at only a few months old we where called to prepare and protect the paint and provide on going care via a maintenance package:

First up job was to clean the wheels, using Megs Super D, a Daytona brush for the inners, a detail brush for the faces and a green finger mit for the backs of the spokes & hubs:














































Wheel arches treated with Megs Super D also and cleaned with a MF mit:




























Now on to washing the body work etc, first up we foamed the car with mix of BH Auto Foam & Megs Shampoo plus, Whilst it dwelled the panel gaps where cleaned with a detail brush and the door shuts cleaned with Megs APC and a long reach brush, pressure rinsed down and washed using natural sea wool sponges, Dodo BTBM, TBM, a final hose rinse and dried with Souns Der wonder:






















































































































Once all washed and dried the paint work was clayed using Last touch and sonus Green:










Now on to the paint work, we took PTG readings using the Posi 200, then set about testing polish and pad combos, the defects where sharp edged but not very deep and corrected up well using 3M UF on a megs polishing pad, finished down with UF and a finishing pad:





































Once all the paint work was corrected and refined the first coat of Zymo! Vintage was applied using a german app:



















Wheels sealed with PoorBoys wheel sealant:



















Engine bay Wiped down and dressed with 303:










Interior was vaced, dusted, APC wipe down where needed and leather treated with Glipton:




























Door shuts treated with Jeffs Acrilic:










There was alot of polish/wax around the edges of the protection film left from a previous "detailing" treatment (not by us) this was removed using a plastic pointer:










Round the badges and some other areas with the Dodo sticks and a drop of IPA:




























So after another coat of LSP, a wipe down with Finishkare detail spray, tyres and arches dressed, windows cleaned etc here is how its looking:













































































































As always all comments and questions welcome

James B


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

That's just one of those cars that looks fast when it's not moving :O

Lovely job James.

S


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

great work as usual James :thumb:.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

iv just wet my pants!!!!! great work mate!

what vac are you using?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

That James is beautiful. Awesome work.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work James


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Why do the centre wheel retainer thingy mac jiggy things keep changing colour from red to blue in the pics?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:

@ rmorgan84, one sides are red and the other blue, i think it may be thread direction ??? im not sure



ryanuk said:


> iv just wet my pants!!!!! great work mate!
> 
> what vac are you using?


Just a Henry mate.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

james b said:


> Thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> @ rmorgan84, one sides are red and the other blue, i think it may be thread direction ??? im not sure
> 
> Just a Henry mate.


Ah right, that's strange having different colour on each side, i've not noticed that on other GT's i've seen.

oh nice work too also.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Ah right, that's strange having different colour on each side, i've not noticed that on other GT's i've seen.
> 
> oh nice work too also.


Iv seen 3 and IIRR there all like that


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

james b said:


> How many GTs you seen? iv seen 3 and IIRR there all like that


One at a motorshow and there's a white one in my local porsche centre and as far as i can remember it had black ones all round.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work James - a few questions, is it FK 425 that you use for the final wipe-down (have you tried the new serious performance QD's?) and what glass cleaner do you use?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

That's smashing fella 

Will you be doing the 16M too?:thumb:


----------



## smiffygas (Jun 22, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> Ah right, that's strange having different colour on each side, i've not noticed that on other GT's i've seen.
> 
> oh nice work too also.


Its so they know what side the wheel goes on! Nice 16m too! Lucky b&st&rd!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

james b said:


> Thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> @ rmorgan84, one sides are red and the other blue, i think it may be thread direction ??? im not sure


Correct, they are threaded clockwise/anti-clockwise depending on side of car, so they always 'do up' with direction of wheel travel, rather than 'undoing'.

There's a nice socket in the front boot area to undo them, but they are done up mentally tight. The torque wrench you use for it is a monster!

The wheels are mags and 6k each so you don't want to scratch them


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Correct, they are threaded clockwise/anti-clockwise depending on side of car, so they always 'do up' with direction of wheel travel, rather than 'undoing'.
> 
> There's a nice socket in the front boot area to undo them, but they are done up mentally tight. The torque wrench you use for it is a monster!
> 
> *The wheels are mags and 6k each so you don't want to scratch them*


:doublesho

Great work never tried a natural sea sponge before! :thumb:


----------



## concours g60 (Mar 23, 2009)

great work mate, i like the way you take your pics that might sound a bit wierd but they are composed and shot well. I was more interested in the yellow ferriari is it a f430 scud spider if it is it must be one of the first in the UK?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks, i cant take credit for the pics tho, thats Toms fine work, i detail and he takes the pics.



Dodo Factory said:


> Correct, they are threaded clockwise/anti-clockwise depending on side of car, so they always 'do up' with direction of wheel travel, rather than 'undoing'.
> 
> There's a nice socket in the front boot area to undo them, but they are done up mentally tight. The torque wrench you use for it is a monster!
> 
> The wheels are mags and 6k each so you don't want to scratch them


See i got it and i never even knew, i was thinking about it the whole time i was cleaning them to come up with that conclusion tho, dont intend to ever be taking the wheels of a car like that if im honest.

I already had an idea of what the wheels cost, so i coated them up with a good few coats of wheel sealant so i dont have to mess with them to much in future, a jet wash a mit and a bit of shampoo should do the trick from now on.  i dont want to be using any strong cleaners on them etc due to the anodised centres as well.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work. I hope they get driven how they were designed to be driven. Nice pics too.

I might be very wrong here, but arent the wheel centers different colour because thats how they were on one of their race cars back in the day? Similar thing to the wooden gear knob.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that.  Great work on a stunning car.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Look spot on mate, someone learnt to use a camera? some great pics there.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> great work James - a few questions, is it FK 425 that you use for the final wipe-down (have you tried the new serious performance QD's?) and what glass cleaner do you use?


Yes it is 425, i like this stuff alot :thumb: not tried Alexe's new QD yet but il get a drop off him next time i see him, i was impressed by the original one.

Glass cleaner is a local product and IPA based :thumb:



tmlvaleting said:


> Great work never tried a natural sea sponge before! :thumb:


You should give it a whirl, best thing to wash a car with by a long shot IMO



concours g60 said:


> great work mate, i like the way you take your pics that might sound a bit wierd but they are composed and shot well. I was more interested in the yellow ferriari is it a f430 scud spider if it is it must be one of the first in the UK?


Yes it is a scudaria M16 spider, iv detailed that also will do a write up when i get some time (hopefully latter today)


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one James, now I'm jealous 
A great job and very well presented pics.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

james b said:


> You should give it a whirl, best thing to wash a car with by a long shot IMO


Well I bought a Z-ymol sponge the other day and its the same as an ordinary silicone sponge even when its wet!! :doubleshoSo I'm a lambswool mitt user normally, where can you get the sea sponge?


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Stunning James some nice pics as well....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

tmlvaleting said:


> Well I bought a Z-ymol sponge the other day and its the same as an ordinary silicone sponge even when its wet!! :doubleshoSo I'm a lambswool mitt user normally, where can you get the sea sponge?


There hard work to get hold of good ones (unbleached sea wool and a decent size) i found a shop but its 25 miles away, luckly i have a monthly maintenance job round the corner from it so i go there.

I found this site: http://www.puresponges.co.uk/index....s&order_sponges=s_size&Submit.x=57&Submit.y=8 but they dont have many big sizes in at the moment, there is always : http://www.apacy.com/ if you want to buy a few.

You will pay 25-30 for a decent one but they last an age, Robie valet magic had some good ones once up on a time too you could see if hes still get any but its doubtful


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!! not seen one of those detailed before :doublesho

Looks simply awesome!! :argie:

I take it the owner has quite a bit of dosh, lol.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Looking good buddy :thumb: 

Si


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

fantastic work as always james, and great photo's


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

That is lush:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

What a stunning car. Bet the owner was chuffed with the finish! :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cracking work James and what a beautiful machine


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nicely done matey :thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Why do the centre wheel retainer thingy mac jiggy things keep changing colour from red to blue in the pics?


attention to detail - good spot. i think thats a bit odd. i'd want them all the same colour, if i could ever raise the cash to buy one 

anyway, i enjoyed the read and pics, especially the Ka lurking in the background :lol:


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

man i love these cars
great work

what is the benefit of using a nat sea sponge over a wash mitt ?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

All Carrera GTs should have the red centre lock nuts on left (driver's) side and the blue on the right side, and it is to identify the different threads :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great detail and write-up!:thumb:

Stunning car!:driver: Would be my first purchase of i ever won big on the lottery!


----------



## mark m. (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks absolutely stunning


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

james b said:


> Iv seen 3 and IIRR there all like that


It's quite common on most centre-lock hub applications. AFAIK they're counter-threaded so you need to get them the right way round.

Great work James, I noticed in this and the Ferrari 16M thread that you use a natural sea sponge. What are the benefits/differences between these and a Z Sponge or usual mitt?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

pdv40 said:


> It's quite common on most centre-lock hub applications. AFAIK they're counter-threaded so you need to get them the right way round.
> 
> Great work James, I noticed in this and the Ferrari 16M thread that you use a natural sea sponge. What are the benefits/differences between these and a Z Sponge or usual mitt?


Iv already answered it in this and the other thread 

But il go once more, iv tried all of whats out there, LM mits, MF mits, **** and the Zsponge, as well as these and iv come to the conclusion that there is nothing out there that wont inflict a swirl or two over time no matter how careful you are, but these are the least likely to with my technique :thumb:


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

Very impressive!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great work on a fantastic car


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Cracking work James - those are monster wheels!



xpressvalet said:


> especially the Ka lurking in the background :lol:


Yeah, sod the 16m and the carrera, where's the KA write up?


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

absolutely AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Cracking job on a brilliant machine !!!! Pure sex !!!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Grat detailing. Amazing finish. Looks grat just like that Yellow Ferrari:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

What a cracking job!!


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

bloody beautiful looks well menacing


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Great work, where can you get the plastic pointers?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Amazing, job....how long did it take to complete ?


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Superb results James, both you and the owner should be well chuffed.

Awesome pictures too - particularly like the rinsing image - looks full of sparkle and movement, but really well captured.

Car's on the 'to buy' list...one day!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

cool car, great setting & some great shots good job JB & team

Baz


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work mate :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice car to be working on! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

crackin work. think that that's the first Carrera GT I've seen posted up


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

That's the first Carrera gt I've seen on here too. Good work James!!


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

wonderful work fella, pure car porn.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That car is absolutely stunning, is it the first on DW?

Edit: I should read all the pages of a post before commenting lol


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

What a beast! Awesome work matey :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Amazing work guys, superb photos, but the guy has a CGT and a 16M, he just killed it!


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice during pics, great result...


----------

